# RN/LPN Billing for Cath placements



## CPCorBUST (May 18, 2012)

Wondering if I can get some help with this...  I am trying to find out if we can bill Medicare for 51702,51703 and 51705 when RN/LPN's are performing the service and where would I find this info on Medicare's website?
Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## lisa000lisa (Feb 9, 2018)

*Does anyone know the answer to this.???*



CPCorBUST said:


> Wondering if I can get some help with this...  I am trying to find out if we can bill Medicare for 51702,51703 and 51705 when RN/LPN's are performing the service and where would I find this info on Medicare's website?
> Thank you in advance for your assistance.



I have searched everywhere and do not see an answer to this. Can anyone provide any info on this? Thanks!!!


----------



## thomas7331 (Feb 9, 2018)

Assuming this is within the scope of the RN/LPN license in the state where they are practicing, these can be billed to Medicare under the supervising provider in an office setting if all of the incident to' requirements are met.  In a facility setting, the hospital bills for all nursing services as part of the facility charge on the UB form and there would be no separate professional charge unless performed by the physician or NPP.


----------

